# Looking for a good website that sales used recurves and longbows.



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

Check the Classified section on this site.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

I would say the trad classifieds here along with the FITA classifieds if looking for ILF. Craigslist has a few now and then. Trad Talks classifieds also. I would say Ebay but I personally feel a lot of it is overpriced.


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

As a collector I have bought and sold hundreds of used bows in the last few years. In all honesty, I would suggest your friend start out with a lighter bow perhaps 30-40# and maybe go the new route. Even though I have never owned one I don't think they could go wrong with a Samic Sage for the price. They could buy new with a warranty for less than $150. Once your friend developes form and accuracy they could buy or trade for heavier limbs for the Sage or move into another heavier weight bow all together.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

The classifieds on here or Trad Gang is a great place, otherwise check out Rocky Mountain Specialty Gear. RMS has a pretty good stock of used recurves and longbows:

https://www.rmsgear.com/bowshop_inventory.htm


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Easykeeper said:


> The classifieds on here or Trad Gang is a great place, otherwise check out Rocky Mountain Specialty Gear. RMS has a pretty good stock of used recurves and longbows:
> 
> https://www.rmsgear.com/bowshop_inventory.htm


X-2 on Rocky Mountain Gear


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

Stickbow.com has a good classified section


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

got my omega on the classifieds here and she is the bee's knees.


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

You can get some great deals on this site.just a warning as you see already anytime you mention a recurve poundage on this site over 20lbs people will tell you you are over bowed without any info.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

http://www.traditionalarcherysales.com/


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Leatherwall and Tradgang


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

mzw said:


> You can get some great deals on this site.just a warning as you see already anytime you mention a recurve poundage on this site over 20lbs people will tell you you are over bowed without any info.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Got a link to any post with anyone saying anything over 20lbs is being overbowed?


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

SteveB said:


> Got a link to any post with anyone saying anything over 20lbs is being overbowed?


Ok il admit to exaggerating.but 40lbs for sure.it just gets on my nerves that every trad poundage question leads to the term overbowed without knowing any of the shooters info.he could be 6'5 300lbs and pull 50 like a toy.I learned to shoot recuve on a 50lb bow and to this day I shoot my heavier poundage bows better.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

